# Aqueon 1 Gallon Mini Bow Filter Intake Too Strong



## DanielaMarie (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Is there any way to baffle the water intake on the filter of an Aqueon 1 Gallon Mini Bow kit? It appears to be too strong for the CT in the tank.

Thank you.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Well what I did with mine I got some gauze and wrapped it around the filter out take.


----------



## DanielaMarie (Jun 21, 2011)

Will wrapping gauze around the outtake decrease the strength of theintake?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It will not decrease it much but it will protect your betta's fins. 
I use this sponge for the MiniBows: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250
It reduces the intake, protects your betta's fins and it blends in with the rest of the filter. You don't even need to tie it down... fits perfectly.


----------



## DanielaMarie (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll be sure to pick one up tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

someplace around here I've got instructions on how to add a flow limiter into the pump itself to reduce the speed. Its a plastic sheet cut to fit the impeller housing that has a hole smaller than the intake pipe. Runs great on my #2 hospice tank.

Keep in mind that the only way to reduce the POWER of the filter is to increase the intake surface area, which means either sticking a sponge on it... or wedging a small bottle with lots of holes on! (clean bottle thoroughly)


----------



## Firewood (Oct 7, 2011)

I shoved a small piece of AQ foam into the water outlet (where the water comes out before it contacts the filter). Did the trick nicely. I tried to get the Fluval pre-filter, but they didn't have it at my LFS, so I went with this method.


----------

